# The dealer called me this morning.



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

And low and behold an ST 224 followed me home. :wavetowel2:


----------



## Snowzer (Oct 14, 2015)

She looks ready Bullfrog!! I know your proud of her and I hope she lives up to the task for you. Good luck with er!!


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Saw one of these at Chinadian Tire yesterday, nice machine. Really like the "Transformers" styling around the headlights.
Keep us up to date on performance.

Cheers


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice looking machine. Wishing you years of reliable performance.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Congrats on your very nice machine. glad to see more Husqvarna's joining!


----------



## RattlerGUNZ (Nov 3, 2013)

Congratz on the new beast,BullFrog.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

GtWtNorth said:


> Saw one of these at Chinadian Tire yesterday, nice machine. Really like the "Transformers" styling around the headlights.
> Keep us up to date on performance.
> 
> Cheers


CT is where I first seen one. The problem buying from CT is they don't service the machines and they are not considered dealers. They are retailers. Since they are not a dealer you also don't qualify for the rebates and if it does need service good luck. Plus they charge $30 for setup, the dealer didn't. Extra charges and rebates aside I won't buy from any outlet that doesn't service what they sell. 

But I did play around with it a bit in the garage last night. Sprayed all the moving bits with silicone, removed the wheels and put anti-seize on the axles. It had never had gas in it before but it still started on the second pull. As for the headlights they do look nice. They're adequate and will help you to see but that's about it. At least with 2 headlights there's no large shadow cast by the chute so that's nice. But over all I'm pleased with it. As for how it blows snow that might be a while yet.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on the nice new machine, good luck with it.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

You must feel like a kid on Christmas morning! Keep us posted on your impressions of that Husky once you get to putting it through it's paces.


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

According to the Canadian Tire flyer, there is a mail-in rebate for the Husqvarna snowblowers plus 12 month no fee no interest financing.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

kueh said:


> According to the Canadian Tire flyer, there is a mail-in rebate for the Husqvarna snowblowers plus 12 month no fee no interest financing.


Well that's interesting. The last time I was in there I asked the employee if there were any rebates and I was told there were no rebates. It was the dealer I purchased the machine from that told me about the program. I haven't seen that flyer. What are the dates on the flyer? Not that is matters as I still wouldn't have bought it from them.


----------



## knu2xs (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice machine BullFrog!

Here's hoping that you don't get to use it too much..........:icon_whistling:


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

knu2xs said:


> Nice machine BullFrog!
> 
> *Here's hoping that you don't get to use it too much.*.........:icon_whistling:


Ha ha, yes I've had those same thoughts.


----------



## kueh (Dec 29, 2013)

It's advertised in this week's CT flyer.


----------



## BullFrog (Oct 14, 2015)

kueh said:


> It's advertised in this week's CT flyer.


Thanks. That means I was in the store before the flyer came out so I'll give the employee the benefit of the doubt and think he wasn't told of what was in the upcoming flier. Seems everyone in CT has only been hired to stock shelves and no one gets product training.


----------

